# Array werte summieren



## nesma (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute

hab ein Problem möchte unzwar die Werte eines Arrays miteinander addieren damit ich zum Beispiel ein Mittelwert ermitteln kann..

z.B.

int array[30] = {2,4,5,7,8,9.......} // 

summe = 

Kann mir hier jemand helfen ?


----------



## vop (6. Juli 2005)

Versuche es in einer Schleife

summe = 0;

Schleife:
   summe += Aktueller Arraywert

Ok?

@alle anderen
Einen fertigen Quelltext zu posten verhindert den Lerneffekt

vop


----------



## nesma (6. Juli 2005)

hab es mit solch einer Schleife versucht nur kriege einen komischen wert heraus 


-------------------------------------

```
temp[5]={2,5,7,9,10};

for (int i=0;i < 5;i++)    
    
    summ += temp[i] ;



?
```


----------



## Tobias K. (6. Juli 2005)

moin


Sollte eigentlich gehen, was sind denn komische Werte bei dir?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Flegmon (6. Juli 2005)

Hast du auch summ = 0; irgendwo davor stehen? Wenn sie bei dem += zum ersten mal benutzt wird ist da mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit ein Wert drin, den du nicht haben willst.


----------



## nesma (6. Juli 2005)

Hey Leute hat geklappt super !

hab vergessen summ auf 0 zu setzen ...


vielen Dank leute ....


----------



## nesma (6. Juli 2005)

Wie summiere ich 2D Arrays ?

also jetzt zum Beispiel :

---------------------------------------------------------------------

```
temp[2][3]={{8.3,8.5,8.6},{15.3,16.4,17.8}};

float mitte = 0;      

for (int i=0;i<5;i++)    

mitte += temp[i][i] ;
```

-------------------------------------------------------------------

hab das versucht aber klappt nicht ?


----------



## Tobias K. (6. Juli 2005)

moin


Entwerder:

```
int main()
{
	int array[10][2] = {1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,0},{1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,0};
	int summe = 0;

	for(int l=0; l<2; l++)
		for(int i=0; i<10; i++)
			summe += array[i][l];

	cin.get();
	return 0;
}
```
Oder

```
int main()
{
	int array[10][2] = {1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,0},{1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,0};
	int summe = 0;

	for(int l=0; l<20; l++)
 		summe += array[l];

	cin.get();
	return 0;
}
```
Geht beides.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## nesma (6. Juli 2005)

Jepp

super hat alles bestens geklappt,

danke dir


----------

